# Riders Terms and Conditions on Tipping



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Riders really have no excuse for not knowing there is no tip included. It's explicitly stated in the Rider Terms and Conditions:

_"This payment structure is intended to fully compensate the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided. Except with respect to taxicab transportation services requested through the Application, Uber does not designate any portion of your payment as a tip or gratuity to the Third Party Provider. Any representation by Uber (on Uber's website, in the Application, or in Uber's marketing materials) to the effect that tipping is "voluntary," "not required," and/or "included" in the payments you make for services or goods provided is not intended to suggest that Uber provides any additional amounts, beyond those described above, to the Third Party Provider. You understand and agree that, while you are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any Third Party Provider who provides you with services or goods obtained through the Service, you are under no obligation to do so. Gratuities are voluntary. After you have received services or goods obtained through the Service, you will have the opportunity to rate your experience and leave additional feedback about your Third Party Provider."_​
Of course there is the problem that nobody actually reads these things.

I don't see how Uber could object to having a copy of the Rider T&Cs posted in your car!

​


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I always say...

"If it's not posted to their facebook wall, nobody reads shit anymore"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

They should make that section of the terms and conditions more public. That's better than telling the passengers "no need to tip"


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

I say it is pretty damn clear to me. I don't know why the DRIVERS don't get it. Here, I spelled it out for you. Perhaps you don't know the meaning of the word "fully".

"_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided"_


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> I say it is pretty damn clear to me. I don't know why the DRIVERS don't get it. Here, I spelled it out for you. Perhaps you don't know the meaning of the word "fully".
> 
> "_This payment structure is intended to _*fully compensate *_the Third Party Provider for the services or goods provided"_


Uber customers are _proud_ of how cheap they are. They roll in cheapness like dogs roll in rotting fish-and get up smelling just as bad.

And it says "intended," not "does." Different words with different meanings.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Uber customers are _proud_ of how cheap they are. They roll in cheapness like dogs roll in rotting fish-and get up smelling just as bad.
> 
> And it says "intended," not "does." Different words with different meanings.


Really.... that is what you are going with.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

There's no need to tip said:


> Really.... that is what you are going with.


You are exhibit A proving the analogy. You get up coated in slime and gore, run over to your driver and shake off luxuriantly, spraying him with maggots and noxious goo.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> You are exhibit A proving the analogy. You get up coated in slime and gore, run over to your driver and shake off luxuriantly, spraying him with maggots noxious goo.


I must say, you are amusing if nothing else.... I like you.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> And it says "intended," not "does." Different words with different meanings.


Exactly! And those who know the intention falls short and still don't show a little appreation beyond a thankyou, could be considered cheap or selfish.  unless of course, those don't carry a bit of cash. And perhaps this lack of cash is by design and works as a good defence mechanism. Then again, most drivers have some way of accepting electronic payment.


----------

